# Favorite Movies (F*ck the Critics Edition)



## Pine (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought I'd make a thread where we could share our favorite movies, but there's an exception.

Movies like Citizen Kane and The Godfather aren't allowed, because we are going to share our favorite movies that are *shitty*. (at least to movie buffs/critics).

One example is the movie _Good Burger_. Not the best movie ever made, but the stupidity and smart-ass comedy make it entertaining. Other examples are _Bio-Dome_, _Quiz Show_, and _Scary Movie_. Sure, the acting and scripting sucks in most of these, but I think entertainment value is more important.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 17, 2011)

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy
The House on Haunted Hill (1999)
Galaxy Quest


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 18, 2011)

Movies I like are generally four to five star movies according to critics.

I'll say Fight Club, just because /b/ fucking hates that movie.


----------



## Discord Nova (Mar 26, 2011)

GHOSTBUSTERS... nuff F$&%ing said.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 26, 2011)

Pitch Black.

God Vin Diesel is awesome.


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2011)

I LIKED MEN WHO STARE AT GOATS


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2011)

Guilty pleasures?

Well... I do not know. Probably "Marley and me".

I'm able to sit through "The boy in the striped pajamas" too.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> I LIKED MEN WHO STARE AT GOATS


 It was cool.


----------



## Pine (Mar 26, 2011)

this, so much


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2011)

Pine said:


> this, so much



Golly...

This and Sucker Punch look like the encyclopaedia definition of "fun trash".


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 26, 2011)

....it was great, I can appreciate it as being an office worker.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 26, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Pitch Black.
> 
> God Vin Diesel is awesome.



When I'm finally able to get a kitten, I am naming him Riddick. :3


----------



## Lobar (Mar 26, 2011)

00vapour said:


> ....it was great, I can appreciate it as being an office worker.


 
o/' Back up in your ass, with the resurrection!


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 26, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> When I'm finally able to get a kitten, I am naming him Riddick. :3


 Oh good god you are now the most awesome person here.


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2011)

The Die Hard movies. All of them. Even the newest one.
Shooter, and similar movies
The Village, and to a lesser extent Lady in the Water



The Drunken Ace said:


> Pitch Black.
> 
> God Vin Diesel is awesome.


 
I like Chronicles of Riddick even more than Pitch Black but they're both pretty good imo.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 26, 2011)

Aden said:


> I like Chronicles of Riddick even more than Pitch Black but they're both pretty good imo.


The Chronicles of Riddick was really awesome, but something about Pitch black has a classic charm that the sequel could not match up in my opinion.


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The Chronicles of Riddick was really awesome, but something about Pitch black has a classic charm that the sequel could not match up in my opinion.


 
I'm a sucker for sci-fi/fantasy I guess~
but I know where you're coming from. Pitch Black was a lot more...is "raw" a good word? I think it is.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 26, 2011)

Aden said:


> I'm a sucker for sci-fi/fantasy I guess~
> but I know where you're coming from. Pitch Black was a lot more...is "raw" a good word? I think it is.


 it is raw, but that is half the beauty of it, it is an awesome movie done with next to no budget and was amazing, gritty and raw. Its what made it work man.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 26, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh good god you are now the most awesome person here.



Aww ^^;



The Drunken Ace said:


> The Chronicles of Riddick was really awesome, but something about Pitch black has a classic charm that the sequel could not match up in my opinion.



Compared to the sequel, the plot and locations were pretty simple, but it worked.  That and Riddick being the anti-hero archetype that can be hard to pull off without looking completely rediculous.  I think it helped that Vin Diesel has played D&D for ages.  If I ever met him I'd ask him straight out which character he was channeling for that role 8)


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 26, 2011)

Wait wait wait wait wait. Office Space was slammed by critics? *facepalms like a boss* yeeeeah, I think maybe it hit too close to home for them. They are out of their flippin' minds to hate such a hilarious film.

My favorite film that critics hated is Lake Placid. The first one, not the direct-to-Syfy sequel. I'm telling you, it is funny, it has a foul-mouthed Betty White, the crocodile guy is wonderfully socially-awkward and does a great job ticking off the sheriff, there's a party with Tom Jones music playing, and the sheriff gets to blast a gator to smithereens with an overkill gun near the end. So why did critic hate it? I dunno, maybe it was too goofy to be taken as a serious when-big-animals-attack film, plus the humor's more of the quick-wit and dumb kind. 

My favorite quote from the film:
Sheriff: I've never heard of crocodiles swimming that far.
Crocodile Guy: Yeah, they conceal information like that in books.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh yup.

I can enjoy Angels and Demons. It also jets bonus points for taking me to a whole tour through Rome.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 26, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Compared to the sequel, the plot and locations were pretty simple, but it worked.  That and Riddick being the anti-hero archetype that can be hard to pull off without looking completely rediculous.  I think it helped that Vin Diesel has played D&D for ages.  If I ever met him I'd ask him straight out which character he was channeling for that role 8)


The plot did not have to be complex, just the characters had to be right, which they where and act as anyone would in the situation, and to have Riddick come in and save the day, to save his own ass with the side of latent "I care about others but I will never admit it".


 Yeah, and apparently Vin Diesel is a pretty laid back guy, my friend met him in a gym down in the states once. Humble and like a big teddy bear.  Also that is cool I did not know he was a D&D player, right when I thought I could not like the guy more.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 26, 2011)

This thread would absolutely be incomplete without the B-grade sci-fi cult classic, "They Live".

Featuring the longest goddamned fistfight in the history of cinema!

[yt]EsZpdUUdd3I[/yt]


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2011)

EDIT: All the good ones have already been said. :v There are some that I liked that got overwhelming "meh's" from critics, but none that got slammed. 

...

Unless you count movies that I liked the MST3K episodes of. Then I've got a few. :v


----------



## Disparity by Design (Mar 26, 2011)

Limitless


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

best movie ever


----------



## Discord Nova (Mar 26, 2011)

PAUL... no matter how much christian bashing *Flame sheild activates* that movie was fucking hilarious


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 26, 2011)

Die Hard 2.


----------



## Vibgyor (Mar 26, 2011)

i really liked johnny mnemonic and event horizon.


----------



## Aden (Mar 27, 2011)

Keroro said:


> i really liked johnny mnemonic and event horizon.


 
Event Horizon was kickass


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 27, 2011)

Alpha & Omega.
I think I was hypnotised. D:


----------

